# Chord inversions or something else making my track sound weird?



## mll

Well, somewhy it sound weirds, or I am maybe too tired, anyway I think that I am having a problem with orchestral melodies + inverted chords, as if I displace roots, and new key becomes a root it does not do well with melody anymore, and as we all know roots are the most used in unisons, doublings etc in orchestral tracks.

Here is the video of it...https://streamable.com/vuzm9


----------



## vsm

Hi Mll.... first of all, I like your theme and used harmony!

Well, here is my though: due to how sound waves behave, you can invert chords pretty much as you like on the piano (it is mostly a matter of "range", they may be "too low" or "too high"), but when you have string instruments, you should have the fundamental note in the orchestral double-basses (contrabasses), otherwise the overall harmony gets weird indeed.

Try to have a line of the basses playing the fundamentals, and it should sound right


----------

